# Do you have less than 3 weeks experience?



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Do you have less than 4 weeks experience?*

The forum is light on with projects at the moment so here is a small one aimed at those with less than my four weeks turning experience.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Harry
You do nice work 

"Do you have less than 4 weeks experience ?? "

That's Me 

Here's just one more
Podcast #26: Turning Pens on the Lathe: From Start to Finish
with many tips.....

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/20...ning-pens-on-the-lather-from-start-to-finish/
--------
Drill press vise (cross type,XY)▼
Here's just one more tip, some come with V-Blocks jaws that just screw in place in the jaws...to hold the Pen blanks true for drilling.. plus a great tool for drilling wooden dowel rods on dead center..  and with some brass rod ,you can line up the vise and lock it in place,,,with two bolts...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=538
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94276

---------
http://grizzly.com/products/Cross-Sliding-Vise/G1064
http://grizzly.com/products/Prismatic-Jaw/G1065
======

Now if I can find someone to teach me how to use them after I make them. 


=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If you've already watched the video that probably counts as equal to four weeks trial and error! Thanks for the link, I'll watch It as soon as I have the time in my busy pen making schedule!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice pens Harry great photo shoot you keep them coming so you don't have to bug me about taking pics. hahahaha


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice photo shoot Harry. Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Has it only been 4 weeks? You couldn't tell it by the quality of your work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Harry. You can be proud.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Very nice pens Harry great photo shoot you keep them coming so you don't have to bug me about taking pics. hahahaha



Thanks guys for you're encouragement and kind words. Glenmore, don't think for a single moment that I'm going to cease pestering you for photo-shoots, in fact I may well increase the pressure!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Now if I can find someone to teach me how to use them after I make them."

I missed this line first time round Bj. and I must say that you seem to be doing pretty good with everything else, so I must assume that it was said tongue in cheek.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Yep,,, but I need alot of white out when I use pens  if I just could find a spell checker IC chip to go in my pen(s) 


=============


===============


harrysin said:


> "Now if I can find someone to teach me how to use them after I make them."
> 
> I missed this line first time round Bj. and I must say that you seem to be doing pretty good with everything else, so I must assume that it was said tongue in cheek.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kristin D said:


> All I want to know is...
> 
> Harry how can you stop in mid-creation and take photos? I wish I had your skills and restraint to stop and document as I go. I usually do the after photos and also make mental notes to myself to not be in such a dang hurry!
> 
> Kristin


For me it's dead easy Kristin, I have to keep stopping anyway to collect my thoughts and remember where I am and what I'm doing!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Bj never learned to write.*



harrysin said:


> "Now if I can find someone to teach me how to use them after I make them."


Harry, when Bj was in school and they were teaching writing, he wood slip out and go to the Industrial Arts building and play with the woodworking tools.


----------

